# MBNA's chaotic system upgrade



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

This is amazing. I was without the use of my card for the better part of 2 days... and still ongoing. When I try to use my card it just says transaction cannot go through.

Now that the system is up and running, I can't even login to see what the damage is. it gives an error [Noreg]. It also asks me to enroll in online banking. Then when I try that, it says my user name is already taken. Obviously by my old account took the name.

Then of course, everyone calls in because of the cascading failure leaving phone the only option. Waited 30 minutes and no answer.

Great job. Great job

So because if this, I have to buy my ticket on the day if travel, suffering double prices. And I can't book hotels or hostels in advance. 

Anyone else experiencing this mess?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm I didn't even know there was an upgrade, but I had not used this card in the last few days.

My online login did not work any more. I enrolled in online banking using their web site and the new login works. Does it work if you write a different login name than your old one? The account number is your credit card number and can't be changed, but the login name is arbitrary.

You really should get a second credit card by the way. I would never go without 2, also because eventually one card will get cancelled due to fraud/theft and re-issued.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Hmm I didn't even know there was an upgrade, but I had not used this card in the last few days.
> 
> My online login did not work any more. I enrolled in online banking using their web site and the new login works. Does it work if you write a different login name than your old one? The account number is your credit card number and can't be changed, but the login name is arbitrary.
> 
> You really should get a second credit card by the way. I would never go without 2, also because eventually one card will get cancelled due to fraud/theft and re-issued.


Hard to get a card as self employed person with no income in Canada.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I was able to log onto their site and "enroll" my card. I don't like change, however now you can see your reward points! See if I really get 2% for shopping!

I've had no issues with the use of my card.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Just re-enrolled now, all's working ok ... tried about 20 minutes ago, was not available. Now, if there had been a problem with the account, or it had been locked, yeah, I'd think I'd be a bit upset by now too.

A heads up ... re-enrolling, you're asked the amount of your last payment which for me meant opening my PCF to see what that amount was ...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I just re-enrolled. Worked fine but the process was a bit long for an existing customer to go through IMO. Used the same username as previously and it was accepted. Hopefully my card works at the store...


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Re enrolled and not working for me. Still can't book my train


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

rikk said:


> Just re-enrolled now, all's working ok ... tried about 20 minutes ago, was not available. Now, if there had been a problem with the account, or it had been locked, yeah, I'd think I'd be a bit upset by now too.
> 
> A heads up ... re-enrolling, you're asked the amount of your last payment which for me meant opening my PCF to see what that amount was ...


you don't have to put in that number. it will still work (the instructions said to fill it out to the best of your ability).

i used my card during the update weekend with no problems. i reenrolled Sept 30 afternoon, but havent tried my card since.

another issue, if you have multiple mbna cards, you have to set up an account for each one. "add new account" doesn't work at the moment.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

SheaButters said:


> I was able to log onto their site and "enroll" my card. I don't like change, however now you can see your reward points! See if I really get 2% for shopping!
> 
> I've had no issues with the use of my card.


I got on earlier today and re-enrolled without a problem. But I have tried several times now to display account info but continue to get this message "Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties, please try again later."


I was able to see the rewards point in the previous version. I was still within the first six months of opening account so it even split out the reg rewards from the bonus rewards.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

So weird. I swiped the card at McDonald and it worked. Tried to book anything in Germany online and it doesn't work. 

I resorted to using paypal to solve my immediate problem, since I don't have to book anything now, I can't test if it started working or not. But I will probably have to call in again and wait 40 minutes. Something must be wrong with cross country online payment. Did anybody tried buying stuff online yet?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Causalien said:


> So weird. I swiped the card at McDonald and it worked. Tried to book anything in Germany online and it doesn't work.


Causa, are you still in germany? If yu tried to book train thru deutsche bahn, the german rail company - it could have something to do with them. Just cheched their german language site, says they accept following credit cards: visa,mastercard, jcb, diners club, amex - and paypal. Could be that the railway doesn,t accept mbna online? If yu are still in munich - Have yu tried to book directly at the train station. Good luck.p.

Edit: Just saw that MBNA are all Mastercard which should work on the train websites. Problem could lie with what reference/correspondence bank they are using in Europe. Not all cards work everywhere in Germany - we just had problems with our new TD Aeroplan Visa while the CIBC Aeroplan worked fine. James4Beach is basically right - if somehow possible you need a 2nd card. Being w/o access to funds is no fun.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

PuckiTwo said:


> Causa, are you still in germany? If yu tried to book train thru deutsche bahn, the german rail company - it could have something to do with them. Just cheched their german language site, says they accept following credit cards: visa,mastercard, jcb, diners club, amex - and paypal. Could be that the railway doesn,t accept mbna online? If yu are still in munich - Have yu tried to book directly at the train station. Good luck.p.
> 
> Edit: Just saw that MBNA are all Mastercard which should work on the train websites. Problem could lie with what reference/correspondence bank they are using in Europe. Not all cards work everywhere in Germany - we just had problems with our new TD Aeroplan Visa while the CIBC Aeroplan worked fine. James4Beach is basically right - if somehow possible you need a 2nd card. Being w/o access to funds is no fun.


I can assure you that this is a botch up on the upgrade. Evidence:
I used this card to book trains, buses, hotels, hostels before this upgrade and everything is fine.
After the upgrade and during the 2 days upgrade, they don't work.
The agent I spoke with after 40 min misdiagnosed this as a locked pin from when I entered the pin wrong once at McDonald. After she unlocks it, the card still doesn't work.

I am going to try to suffer through another 40 min wait in Amsterdam when i actually get to stay in one place for more than 3 days. But this happened at the most inconvenient time for me during German national day and Normandy annual celebration. Coupled with botch up in the past. There's bad impressions all around. Considers how much fees they earn from my card...


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a '3 strikes and you're out' policy. PC Financial kept botching my cc transactions. The 3rd time was embarrassing, my card was declined at a restaurant with a bunch of friends.

Credit cards can be made into great guitar picks, and I let them know that.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> I have a '3 strikes and you're out' policy. PC Financial kept botching my cc transactions. The 3rd time was embarrassing, my card was declined at a restaurant with a bunch of friends.
> 
> Credit cards can be made into great guitar picks, and I let them know that.


Yep, this is the 4th strike actully. I am stuck with them only because I am out of the country right now. Thank god my 2nd and 3rd backup plan is keeping me alive.

The reason why mbna is important for me right now is because Deutch bahn uses my credit card as an identity since I don't have ID and I am not good enough with german to figure out how to change that to my passport. Once I finish the Germany part of my trip, it will cease to be useful.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, Deutsche Bahn says also on their German site that you cannot change the identification which you gave them with your ticket purchase - stupid system. If you have a Europass or an already existing ticket and paid with your card, your card is your identification.
In that case you only need to book seat space on certain trains for which you don't need any identification. However, if you book totally new tickets you can pay by pay-pal or other means and give your passport as your identification because it would be seen as a new ticket. I assume you have DB's english version of the site (which is actually not as complete as the German one): http://www.bahn.de/p_en/view/index.shtml. Have a good trip and enjoy Amsterdam.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I always carry multiple cards from multiple issuers, I also have active checking accounts at two banks.
Why? Because if you rely one one, you might have a problem, when 2 or more go down, it's a big issues and people are more understanding.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Causalien said:


> The reason why mbna is important for me right now is because Deutch bahn uses my credit card as an identity since I don't have ID and I am not good enough with german to figure out how to change that to my passport. Once I finish the Germany part of my trip, it will cease to be useful.


They just have to see it right, so it wouldn't matter if it was still active or not so long as you have it. I just used MBNA card to see if it still worked. Paypass did not work but the chip did. The website was another story. It took at least 20 reattempts to finally get all the way through, my login is gone (already used by me on TD I think..) and Quicken will no longer sync up (error messages and confusion that it is a TD card it seems) Oh and all old statements are gone!..


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Causalien said:


> So because if this, I have to buy my ticket on the day if travel, suffering double prices. And I can't book hotels or hostels in advance.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this mess?


This happened to me once trying to book a high speed train in Europe (my credit cards are always blocked because I travel on a whim or for work with no notice etc) I called TD to complain because I'd notified them I was abroad, they could see the price I tried to pay for the train and they verified my ID said to go ahead and pay it now and they would pay the difference. They paid up no issue.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't logged in to check yet, but old statements being gone is a huge issue for me as I only collect them once a year. This is one of those. If it ain't broke don't fix it case. The old system is working so well. The only benefit of the current system is that now there's an online banking... Which means that they will probably figure out new ways to fleece customers if the upgrade provides nothing for usability.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems that all the changes are due to MBNA being bought out by TD. My username on TD was not available on the new MBNA website (unlikely that someone took it) and also Quicken thought the new MBNA downloads belonged in my TD accounts. All my statements are back today though


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I get this fun time as well. After trying to log in, I get kicked to a "you forgot your password" option page, where a little side text tells me I need to re enroll my stuff #$%! The smarty pants at the bank didn't think to tell you on the first log in page you need to re-enroll in the new system? in big bold writing somewhere? That seems like a glaring oversight. Anyway I punched through all the combinations and pages only to end up at a "our system is down.... call the number" page. Great. Luckily my wife had no troubles, so she can check our balances, I'll let the mass of frustrated callers die down and call next year.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You just have to retry and eventually it will work.. although it failed for me many, many times. I only use MBNA for gas and grocery cash rebate, I find the service at TD Visa is noticeably better when you want to claim something etc


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

m3s said:


> You just have to retry and eventually it will work.. although it failed for me many, many times. I only use MBNA for gas and grocery cash rebate, I find the service at TD Visa is noticeably better when you want to claim something etc


They should just go ahead and combine the two already. I have an account with TD and mbna belongs to TD. I wonder if MBNA can see my TD history now.


----------



## robelamo (Oct 6, 2014)

*Continuing MBNA chaos*

I still have use of my card but can't re-enroll on-line (doesn't recognize my account no.) and for FOUR days approx. 3x per day, Friday Oct. 3 thru this a.m.,
no one is picking up my calls. I do have a personal problem: I refuse to wait longer then 15 min. I am too old and have a shorter life line. (age 73).

TD is not making any friends : customer satisfaction Bah hum-bug!





Causalien said:


> This is amazing. I was without the use of my card for the better part of 2 days... and still ongoing. When I try to use my card it just says transaction cannot go through.
> 
> Now that the system is up and running, I can't even login to see what the damage is. it gives an error [Noreg]. It also asks me to enroll in online banking. Then when I try that, it says my user name is already taken. Obviously by my old account took the name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem continues:

Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties, please try again later.

This is a week after I setup a new usee name and manage to fer in once. It's been 3 days where they are having technical difficulties letting users log in. I need to check my statements dammit.


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

So i tried applying for their Platinum Plus MC Card and there were technical difficulties it seems. Couldn't get past the 4 security question screen. I guess this explains that, ya?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

rford said:


> So i tried applying for their Platinum Plus MC Card and there were technical difficulties it seems. Couldn't get past the 4 security question screen. I guess this explains that, ya?


Can anyone else login


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I was able to login last week, but now I can't for the last couple of days.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

TD sure knows how to f up a good thing.
Haven't been able to log in for a few days now.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

no problems on my side, except the 65 minutes waiting time before I could talk to someone regarding enrolling my second card to my account (which as others stated in this thread is not supported "yet" by their system).


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Fortunately, I have been able to use their system pretty well. The UI seems to be better.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

The ghost that keeps on giving.

Apparently, my cash advance shows $0 while the customer service department is able to see the right amount. MBNA really need to start paying me for finding all these bugs. I spent some time with support in circle because we are looking at two different numbers. I was scratching my head on why I got charged an interest fee while the support talked down to me in a condescending tone.

Anybody got cash advance with mbna can verify that it is not just me?


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

I keep getting them, no sweat. I haven't bothered to log in and fix the mess though, as long as my wife sees the balance and how much to pay we're all good and I'm stress free !


----------



## christinehenry (Nov 26, 2014)

The issues seem to be a result of TD converting MBNA's processing platform to TD's processing platform (TSYS). The conversion has been a bumpy ride for TD. Usually there are a 
a few issues, with a few cardholders. TD seems to have had a lot of issues with a lot of customers!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that payments seem to post way slower with TD MBNA than before?
It used to be I could do an online bill payment on the due date and it would post that day. But nowadays it seems I have to pay FOUR business days ahead of the due date and it's a crap shoot whether interest shows up or not.
I have to believe that TD has more up to date computer system than that, so it seems like it's more nefarious than that.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll share my experience in applying for this card.

I first submitted the online application by mid-March, I didn't get a responds or call back in 2 weeks. So I called up, the rep told me there is an duplicate application and my original reference number is obsoleted, I will get a new reference number. Very strange considered I only received 1 confirmation of app email and nothing is out of ordinary. Should I not call them, I would have never know it happened. 

Then 1 week later, I called again to check if it's been approved, I was told I need to fax in my pay stub. Again, I took the initiative to call them. 

1.5 week later, I called again. And I was told to provide the latest bank statement. Took another week for them to process the fax.

1 weeks later, I called again. At first the rep told me they havn't received the bank statement. Ok. He put me on hold for 20 mins and search. Turns out they did received in their office and application can go on.

1 week later, I checked yet again. The rep puts me on hold for 25 mins and finally told me it can be released today.

Total 6.5 weeks from online application to release. Now it's another 2 weeks of waiting in the mail.

So yes, you can indeed apply for this card, just don't expect them to care your business.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

mf4361 said:


> I'll share my experience in applying for this card.
> 
> I first submitted the online application by mid-March, I didn't get a responds or call back in 2 weeks. So I called up, the rep told me there is an duplicate application and my original reference number is obsoleted, I will get a new reference number. Very strange considered I only received 1 confirmation of app email and nothing is out of ordinary. Should I not call them, I would have never know it happened.
> 
> ...


similar experience with me when i applied in 2012. but i guess since the product is in demand, they care less. overall, i am happy with their card till now, the checks are prompt and i dont have to do anything.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

As soon as TD bought MBNA and announced the changes that made the Smart Cash card uncompetitive, I switched. I did use it a couple of times after to borrow money at 1% to pour into AAPL :biggrin:


----------

